# Jack Minor



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank you Garyoutlaw,Andy gooseslayer, Keith and my little buddy#2 Allen.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

You can't just post that pic & say thanks..you need to tell the whole story


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I did not want to bore any one, lol


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

nice job Spencer!!!!!! congrats on the bling and good times with friends!$


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks Scott. I still have your deeks here dude.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

That is awesome. Big congrats...someday I hope to see a Miner band...For some reason the areas we hunt seem kinda bandless...Out of close too a couple hundred ducks and 20 or so geese that were killed amoung the guys i hunt with we had zero band this yr.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Recieved my band info. It was one of only 55 lessers banded in canada-2003. They sent me a huge packet of info and stories. I was surprised with how much stuff they sent. On other bands all I got was a certificate with a date on it. lol


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

I am very envious!!!! I have shot one miner band. It was on a black duck! CHerish that, chances are you wont ever see another miner band fall from the wrath of your gun!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> Thanks Scott. I still have your deeks here dude.


OH yeah.. I almost forgot about them.. did ya at least use them for me this last season? How about I come down this spring and U can take me out on my first turkey hunt? and you come up here for some walleye and crappie....


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> Recieved my band info. It was one of only 55 lessers banded in canada-2003. They sent me a huge packet of info and stories. I was surprised with how much stuff they sent. On other bands all I got was a certificate with a date on it. lol


that is some cool stuff their.... they say how many miles it traveled?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

They called that Bird a Lesser ? I think that's a joke ..way too big in my opinion.. Interior maby..or even a SJB Bird









your Bird


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

thats a lesser you can tell by the short stubby beak


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats again....I'm very envious of you...I would make afool of myself if I ever shot a bird with a miner band.....Way to go man.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> They called that Bird a Lesser ? I think that's a joke ..way too big in my opinion.. Interior maby..or even a SJB Bird
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont know the size of that bottom bird, but that looks like a cackler or a richardson to me!

SJB geese are lessers! The problem and reason for which they origionaly put the orange collars on them was to monitor their migration due to the SJB lesser population declining! A lot of the SJB geese were found to be pairing up in the states and not returning home! Also, if you are lucky you might shoot a SJB goose with a web tag. Thats why we dont get to hunt geese past the end of january in ohio, they think they are protecting the SJB geese!


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

Way to go man, those packets they send are cool. I am curious as to the inscription? Mine says "God is our refuge" from a drake mallard many moons ago. congratz


----------

